
Team engineers new treatment for drug-resistant bacterial infections - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-09-team-treatment-drug-resistant-bacterial-infections.html
======
bookofjoe
>Globally deimmunized lysostaphin evades human immune surveillance and enables
highly efficacious repeat dosing

[https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/6/36/eabb9011](https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/6/36/eabb9011)

